
RapidShare Declared Legal In Court, With a Twist - Garbage
http://torrentfreak.com/rapidshare-declared-legal-in-court-with-a-twist-120327/
======
replax
Well, seeing that they didn't lose is good but the implications are still not
trivial. RS has to monitor external sites linking to its content and remove it
incase it is infringing.

That is ridiculous, I am glad that they plan to appeal. They should not be
forced to basically scrape the whole web based on (faked or not) referrals for
links which might include copyrighted content.

It's not like youtube has to monitor any sites which are linking to infringing
content...

------
RyanMcGreal
In Germany.

~~~
aw3c2
I can't stand Torrentfreak for their sensationalist, tabloid, hypist style.
They LOVE to title like this, did so many times in the past, and then you find
out "in Spain" or "in Germany". Things like this are why I often wish online
advertising never happened and nor did anything else where pageviews are
considered more important that truthful, accurate and honest sharing of
information. </rant>

~~~
andyking
Spain and Germany are hardly insignificant countries.

What you mean is "it's not in the US, and if it doesn't mention a country, I
immediately think it's the US. I feel like an idiot for doing that, so I'm
going to rant."

~~~
RyanMcGreal
I wasn't suggesting the story doesn't matter since it's in Germany, but rather
that on an international website, the national context helps and should be in
the title - even if the nation is the USA.

------
chj
This makes sense!

